# How u hunt crows



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

how do all u guys hunt your crows i am just starting to shot them
thanks


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mostly I take em as targets of opportunity. But I would also like to hear about some hunting tecks. I figure some decoys and a call should work. One time when I was trying out a squirrel call in my back yard some crows investegated.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Honker,
I would say that your 900 crows is more than most guys shoot during the season. If this is your first season for hunting crows I'd say your doing quite well.

How you hunt them depends on several factors. One being the region of the country your from for starters. If you live in a state like Minnesota, Michigan, Wisconsin, North & South Carolina and Georgia for example, you have so many trees in states like that that the crows can roost anywhere. By that I mean they will all roost at differen't locations in very small flocks of up to several hundred birds. In rare cases you might have as many as one two three thousand birds roosting in one area. In a case like that you would be better off using the "Run & Gun" Technique. When these birds leave such small roosts during the fall and winter months it's not worth setting up in just one spot and letting them come to you. The reason is because there are not enough of them!

In states like Illinois, Iowa and Kansas you have roosts that number into the ten's of thousands. In this situation you could hunt them quite well from a single blind location and hunt for hours on end. If you can get situated on one of the flyways leading to one of these roosts you can shoot more in one good afternoon than you would in several duck seasons!

You can also use a feeding setup to hunt them in the morning when you have thousands and thousands to work on.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

